# My Golden Retriever Cloe died this morning



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Even though it is an unwanted response.... 

Life and time are the best healers. Everyone has gone through the same thing you have. And the fact that we get up every morning with full hearts and smiles for our current and present dogs is proof that things do get better.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I know what ever I say wont make you feel better, but I understand your pain and anger been there done that. You have my shoulder to cry on. Hugs.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Been in your exact shoes a little over 3 years ago. It about killed me. I am so, so sorry. It was the first time I experienced hard grief and it does take some time to get through. You never get over it, but it does soften with time. Don't worry about what others say and think, take as long as you need. We are always here if you need some understanding and support. It's the price we pay for loving them. We take on the pain so they can be free of their's.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I was in your exact shoes 7 weeks ago only we didn't know it was coming...never had the diagnosis. We had 5 minutes to find out she was beyond help.

I know your pain; I could describe my girl in the same words. Even 11 years 7 months and 11 days wasn't enough. She was still a puppy at heart. I still cry every day...some days more than others, but it's always there right under the surface.

You will be angry, you will be sad, you are heartbroken. No words can make it better. 

All we can say is that we understand, truly, that we cry with you and that we are here for you any time you need to vent or talk about her. Or to share her story and her pictures with us.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Cloe, my heart goes out to you.

Godspeed sweet Cloe.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Been there! For me only time eased it.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry.....I have been there......


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry


----------



## rbstoops (Aug 31, 2009)

I know what you're going through, been there 4 times in the last 20 years and most recently less that 3 days ago. Every time I tell myself I'm not going through it again but then I think that I'm glad that I was here for them, I'm glad that I gave them the best that I could and loved them back as much as they loved me and they are not here on this earth without me because I don't want them grieving over me. Then I go out and do it again.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

We are here for you when you need us.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I do understand your pain. Just want you to know I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Chloe. There are no words that can ease the pain. Vent in whatever way you have to. No one will judge you.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

So sorry for your loss of Cloe

I understand...

I've been there too -- shock, anger, denial, bargaining, guilt, depression... and eventually acceptance. 
Each one of us deals with it in our own way and our own time. 

So if you need to be angry right now, rage away.


----------



## Apesan (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry. I know you're not looking for responses but I can relate to your post so well. In Aug I took my 10 1/2 yr old golden in and she had a massivr cancerous tumor that wasn't treatable. She died the same day and it was devastating for me and my family. She was my BFF. 

11 is to young. And when there isn't a slow decline it is really hard to wrap your brain around the fact that your dog was so sick. It's awful and I am just so sorry. (((Hugs)))


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am sorry and definitely understand your anger. We have been down that road of sadness and anger 5 times in the last 20 years.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chloe*

I am so very sorry about Cloe!
I also lost my rescue girl, Smooch, in 2010.
I've added Cloe to the 2013 Golden Ret. Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-21.html#post3467938


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your girl Chloe , I feel your pain, I lost my two boys within 6 mos., one day I'm happy as can be, and six mos. Later, no sweet boys at my side, just tufts of their hair on the kitchen floor...my heart ached and the hole was huge, every day I cried, and I didn't think I'd be able to go on..the forum helped me through my grief, when friends didn't understand that I couldnt get passed this..I now have a 1 yr old who has stolen my heart, helped me heal..I've got my two boyz on my fireplace, and I know they are still close..I will keep you in my prayers. ..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

{{ cyber hugs }}


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Have also been there so understand your anger and pain  Lost my 3 yr old golden 20 months ago and it was the worst thing ever. It will take time but honestly it will get better. I know right know you don't think it ever will, but it will. We all understand and know how you feel.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry. I too have been in your shoes-my boy was 9. Please come back and share with us when you feel you can. Way too many of us know the pain and heartbreak that you are feeling.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

She's running with all of our friends and free of pain. You'll see her again someday,,,,,she's waiting for you.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. She's always going to be with you in your memories and after a while you'll be able to look back at those and smile through the tears.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Cloe, sadly, so many of us have been through the pain and hurt that you are now facing, and while I believe that pain and hurt never leaves us we do in time get slightly better at dealing with it.

Run free and sleep softly Cloe


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Vent some more. Go ahead. Wail and throw rocks at trees. Rage at the situation. 
Then remember the fullness of the past 10 years. The unconditional love and hope and trust Cloe had in you, her best friend and object of love and devotion.
We'll be here waiting when you want or need us to be.

Max


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I feel your pain. I've been there myself two times. Vent all you want. We have broad shoulders here on this forum. We understand how you feel


----------



## Buddyluv (Jun 18, 2013)

Thinking of you In such an awful time. I just lost my Buddy July 8th at age 9 1/2. It's been the worse summer of my life. I don't appreciate as much as I used to but I try to look on the golden side like Buddy did the best that I can. Depression has hit hard and I fight back every day whatever I have left inside. I guess I can only say this...we were so lucky to have real living angels by our side these years. I have learned so much from him, such devotion and perseverance, taking all the time I want in life to just "sniff the roses". I started to just stop rushing around all the time and just appreciate the moments I have left with who I have around me. I cherish every hair I find flying around the corners and blankets of my house. I know the exact spot every hair is from. I never have ever thought I would get another dog any time soon. Made me sick thinking of it. But an old friend came by to make me smile and was fostering a puppy. Now here I am with a sweet little black lab. He comes out of places with buddy's hair stuck to his nose. He smells places where buddy had been and is comforted by his scent. I swear when he plays he is not playing alone..he always saves a spot for buddy and lays near places he would sleep but never quite on his exact spot. There has been a white butterfly following me around since the day after we had to let him go. I think he knew before I even knew that it was his time. Our new friend Lewey (lab) has been sent to us to help my heart heal. It's a very difficult sometimes impossible job but I just think, he didn't want me to be alone so he sent this new earth angel to help me smile once again. A new friend will come to you in some form because it is meant to be that way. We are meant to give what we learned from them and give that devotion to another who needs it. As we live on we are to love on...we fill that hole that was once ripped out with memories and experience of expertise that strengthens us for the heartbreaks and successes that are yet to come in our lives. As time moves forward a tiny bit of hope comes back into my heart. It will in yours too. This forum, these amazingly kind caring people right here have words that have helped me tremendously. I just cannot thank them all enough. We are not strangers. We are part of the Golden Family. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

I know there are no words to make that unbearable pain go away but I am so sorry. It is very hard and a great loss. My heart aches for you. It really will get better with time but you never forget and the pain is still there. All I can say is those of us that hurt so much have big hearts that we opened to these amazing companions that jumped in and filled it up. That is special!


----------

